# Chain Reaction, New World Disorder... online



## Zazox (Feb 9, 2004)

Almost all FR/DH/Trials videos online for download. Here is the list:

Kranked 5: In Concert
Kranked 4: Search for the Holey Trail
Kranked 3: Ride Against The Machine
Kranked 2: Trails From The Crypt 
Kranked: Live To Ride
Jib
New World Disorder 3 - FreeWheel Burning
New World Disorder 2 - Fat Tire Fury
New World Disorder 1
North Shore Extreme 4
Sprung 5
Sprung 4
Chain Reaction III
Chain Reaction II
Ride to the Hills
Third Down

More coming up.

Download speed off the FTP: 120-150 KB/s 

Say Thanks, and follow the link: 8)
http://snow.plus.ru/collection/mtb.html

Zazox


----------



## Mike627 (Jul 2, 2004)

bless you.


----------



## tgreathead (Mar 8, 2004)

Mike627 said:


> bless you.


what he said


----------



## Zazox (Feb 9, 2004)

Anytime guys. If anyone knows more sources - please share here.

Zazox


----------



## LandonVega (Jul 14, 2004)

All i can say is that you own.


----------



## AZRider (Aug 21, 2004)

All hail Zazox!!!

By the way, what net connection do you have? Maybe a lot of people have been downloading there (this is very likely lol) but Im getting around 63kb/sec on high speed net  Oh well, 3 hours until kranked 5 is done!

And I usually get 500kb/s if the site has a good amount of bandwith..Oh well better then dialup


----------



## Zazox (Feb 9, 2004)

AZRider said:


> All hail Zazox!!!
> 
> By the way, what net connection do you have? Maybe a lot of people have been downloading there (this is very likely lol) but Im getting around 63kb/sec on high speed net  Oh well, 3 hours until kranked 5 is done!
> 
> And I usually get 500kb/s if the site has a good amount of bandwith..Oh well better then dialup


I've got 2.5 mbits. Yeah, I have like 60 people downloading now, so, sorry... Still not bad. Just hold on, it might increase real soon.

Zazox


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

Hooray!

Now, how should I go about logging directly into you using an FTP client? I've got a few things I could upload...


----------



## LandonVega (Jul 14, 2004)

We should torrent this thing so many can dl.


----------



## Tully (Jan 21, 2004)

Is there any way that these videos could be compressed? Verizon only lets me download up to 1 GB per month.


----------



## LandonVega (Jul 14, 2004)

now that is gay. I would recomend switching supplyer.


----------



## eman (May 2, 2004)

You are awesome. Any recomendations on which ones to DL first?
I already own Kranked 2 through 5 and chain reaction 2. Im downloading New world disorder 3 right now. 
Do you have any problem with us downloading more than one at a time, or do you want us to keep it to one at a time?
THANKS!!!!


----------



## Tully (Jan 21, 2004)

LandonVega said:


> now that is gay. I would recomend switching supplyer.


The download limit can be increased, but I don't know how much it costs.


----------



## Tully (Jan 21, 2004)

But on second thought, it'll cost less than buying the movies!


----------



## diiulio (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks. I do have a question though, I downloaded the .avi file first (http and tried to play it on quicktime, but it says I don't have the right compressor, so I downloaded the latest version of quicktime, and still having the same problem. So, is there anyway to play it? Now, I am downloading the ftp file (.mpg) and hopefully that one will work.

Thanks again.
Jason


----------



## AZRider (Aug 21, 2004)

diiulio said:


> Thanks. I do have a question though, I downloaded the .avi file first (http and tried to play it on quicktime, but it says I don't have the right compressor, so I downloaded the latest version of quicktime, and still having the same problem. So, is there anyway to play it? Now, I am downloading the ftp file (.mpg) and hopefully that one will work.
> 
> Thanks again.
> Jason


Lucky 

Now Im not even gettin 40kb/s  My computer is gonna be on a while, or I'll just download it in a week or so when this thread isnt at the top of the free ride thread so not as many people will be downloading it


----------



## andy564098 (Apr 28, 2004)

!!!!!!


----------



## Zazox (Feb 9, 2004)

diiulio said:


> Thanks. I do have a question though, I downloaded the .avi file first (http and tried to play it on quicktime, but it says I don't have the right compressor, so I downloaded the latest version of quicktime, and still having the same problem. So, is there anyway to play it? Now, I am downloading the ftp file (.mpg) and hopefully that one will work.
> 
> Thanks again.
> Jason


There is a way to play it. DISS THE APPLE!!!  Use RealPlayer or DivX, and you wont have any problems...

Ther rest - guys, download as you want. It is your down speed, not mine. If you want, agree all together, and just take turns. I will not be organizing the list of who gets it first.

Have fun with em,
Zazox


----------



## diiulio (Mar 18, 2004)

I have downloaded RealPlayer and DivX with the Codec, but it says the audio is still not recognized b/c I don't have the right Codec. I can only play it on DivX (which I just downloaded with the latest Codec) and there isn't any sound- this is for NorthShore Extreme 4. Any suggestions?


----------



## eman (May 2, 2004)

any suggestions on which ones are better??


----------



## Zazox (Feb 9, 2004)

diiulio said:


> I have downloaded RealPlayer and DivX with the Codec, but it says the audio is still not recognized b/c I don't have the right Codec. I can only play it on DivX (which I just downloaded with the latest Codec) and there isn't any sound- this is for NorthShore Extreme 4. Any suggestions?


Yeah, I know, that is common. The codec you have is recognized as another, and although divx tries to search for the right one online, it fails, as no such codec exists. Download this pack, it will solve the problem. Sorry I forgot to mention this right away.
http://download.divxmovies.com/divx_audio_402.zip


----------



## Zazox (Feb 9, 2004)

eman said:


> any suggestions on which ones are better??


All are good, depepnding on what you want  Find some reviews online to tell you what you need. And don't worry, they will all be there for quite a long time, so no need to hurry and grab the best while you can.

Zazox


----------



## WheelieMan (Jan 19, 2004)

Oh great, I downloaded NWD3 and it took 2 hours, but its actually NWD2. You might want to change that.


----------



## Zazox (Feb 9, 2004)

WheelieMan said:


> Oh great, I downloaded NWD3 and it took 2 hours, but its actually NWD2. You might want to change that.


Ehm, I believe you are mixing something up...
NWD1
NWD2: Fat Tire Fury
NWD3: Freewheel Burning

Although if you live in Europe, the first one has not been included in all production series, so perhaps that is the reason you think 3 is 2. I will double check, but, I mean, if freewheel burning is NWD2 then what is NWD1? "NWD -1"? 

Zazox


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

NWD2 is Fat Tire Fury 

NWD1 is just NWD

The title section of NWD has the name in graffiti with cops saying "We've got one kickass mountain bike video on our hands".


----------



## LandonVega (Jul 14, 2004)

*???*

how big is kranked 5 becuase ive been dlin for about 6 hours now and tis not done yet. (Just wondering not complaining even though it sounds like i am)


----------



## Zazox (Feb 9, 2004)

LandonVega said:


> how big is kranked 5 becuase ive been dlin for about 6 hours now and tis not done yet. (Just wondering not complaining even though it sounds like i am)


Almost 800mb. You chose the biggest one. Sorry, nothing I can do to speed it up  Just hold on in there.

Zazox


----------



## eman (May 2, 2004)

LandonVega said:


> how big is kranked 5 becuase ive been dlin for about 6 hours now and tis not done yet. (Just wondering not complaining even though it sounds like i am)


It should say in your download window how big it is.


----------



## LandonVega (Jul 14, 2004)

*np*

Its just cool that you put them up.


----------



## LandonVega (Jul 14, 2004)

for some reason it didnt. It only says the dl speed and nothing else.


----------



## WheelieMan (Jan 19, 2004)

Zazox said:


> Ehm, I believe you are mixing something up...
> NWD1
> NWD2: Fat Tire Fury
> NWD3: Freewheel Burning
> ...


No, I clicked on NWD3 Freewheel Burning to download, yet when it finished it was NWD2 Fat Tire Fury, which i already have on dvd. I am certain I clicked on the right video because it says "freewheel" as the filename.


----------



## Zazox (Feb 9, 2004)

WheelieMan said:


> No, I clicked on NWD3 Freewheel Burning to download, yet when it finished it was NWD2 Fat Tire Fury, which i already have on dvd. I am certain I clicked on the right video because it says "freewheel" as the filename.


Wieeeerd... OK, I have just made sure the owner checks it, and all the links and filenames are correct... Sorry about that. If anyone else has the same problem - please tell me. Although I really do not see how is that possible. The "Freewheel Burning" file starts with "NWD - Freewheel Burning" as the title screen...

Zazox


----------



## WheelieMan (Jan 19, 2004)

Zazox said:


> Wieeeerd... OK, I have just made sure the owner checks it, and all the links and filenames are correct... Sorry about that. If anyone else has the same problem - please tell me. Although I really do not see how is that possible. The "Freewheel Burning" file starts with "NWD - Freewheel Burning" as the title screen...
> 
> Zazox


Ok it was probably just my mistake. When I decided where I wanted the file to download to I must have renamed the file as well.


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

All I get is audio, no video? What the heck? I supposedly have every codec known to man, and at least half a dozen different players..


----------



## Beau (Dec 31, 2003)

*Um????*

This has to be illegal.


----------



## LandonVega (Jul 14, 2004)

its on a russian site and quite complaining.


----------



## LandonVega (Jul 14, 2004)

*Crap cakes*

I spent all day dlin and kranked 5 doesnt work. Its weird because i have the newest divx. could you help me out with this one?


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

LandonVega said:


> I spent all day dlin and kranked 5 doesnt work. Its weird because i have the newest divx. could you help me out with this one?


yep, same exact problem here.


----------



## Guero (Jan 29, 2004)

Tully said:


> Is there any way that these videos could be compressed? Verizon only lets me download up to 1 GB per month.


1GB per month!!! Uhhhhhhhh that's nasty. That's what I download in half an hour or so. Downloaded 80 GB yersterday (yes in less than 24 hours). 10 mbit at home is lovely...... ))))))

H


----------



## Mista D (Aug 13, 2004)

diiulio said:


> Thanks. I do have a question though, I downloaded the .avi file first (http and tried to play it on quicktime, but it says I don't have the right compressor, so I downloaded the latest version of quicktime, and still having the same problem. So, is there anyway to play it? Now, I am downloading the ftp file (.mpg) and hopefully that one will work.
> 
> Thanks again.
> Jason


I suppose your on a MAC. Try VLC (you can get it on versiontracker.com) it should read the file just fine.


----------



## MorphineFreak (Aug 19, 2004)

Kranked 5 worked fine for me with windows media player


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

*Im not worthy.....*

you have indeed raised the bar by which all internet goodness can be judged! Im trying K5 right now and Im only at 30mb of 800 but if I can get it dl'ed and compressed, it'll be well worth it!

thanks brother!


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

*DVD exchange anyone?????*

I'd be more than willing to form a little collective amongst us if anyone is interested. you know, Ill DL one of the vids, someone else does another, and so on and so forth and then we can simply burn and exchange discs. Might save some time and space rather than DL'ing each one.

Anyone?


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

First, thanks for posting these. It is great to take a look at the vids before buying them.

second, thanks for the codec. I was wondering why the kranked5 wasn't finding the codec. I will try it when I get home.

3rd, anyone else having the files not completely download. I downloaded nwd2 and only got about 400mb of the 700mb, but the movies plays in full. 

4th, Zazox rocks  I have been downloading for hours and have 5 new vids


----------



## eman (May 2, 2004)

its not too bad to DL each one. Just put a few on download overnight and they will be done by morning.


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

eman said:


> its not too bad to DL each one. Just put a few on download overnight and they will be done by morning.


prolly right. I have to do it from the office though so I can use the T1 and I hate doing that overnight ya know?. At home Im still dial up (like having a rotary phone!) so I can't imagine how long it might take.


----------



## vermont (Jul 20, 2004)

*Codec's for Dummies*



Zazox said:


> Yeah, I know, that is common. The codec you have is recognized as another, and although divx tries to search for the right one online, it fails, as no such codec exists. Download this pack, it will solve the problem. Sorry I forgot to mention this right away.
> http://download.divxmovies.com/divx_audio_402.zip


Can someone post a codec's for dummies...instructions how to install..use this download for WMP. I have XP (sp2), i d/l, unzipped and attempted to run the "register" execute inf file...i got an error message "inf file not found"?


----------



## AZRider (Aug 21, 2004)

namaSSte said:


> prolly right. I have to do it from the office though so I can use the T1 and I hate doing that overnight ya know?. At home Im still dial up (like having a rotary phone!) so I can't imagine how long it might take.


On dial-up..

Weeks, maybe even months 

But atleast you have T1 at work, that shat is awesome! Like 1mb/second on downloads, sickness!


----------



## zjchaser (Aug 23, 2004)

all depends on time of the day. sometimes I was getting DLs at 16 kbps and other times I was downloading two at a time at 140 kbps. AWESOME site by the way.


----------



## oreo321321 (Jul 12, 2004)

jeeze these things take a long time to load, im going on 3 hours with broadband. how much longer you think?

then again, im trying to get 3 movies at the same time....lol


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

oreo321321 said:


> jeeze these things take a long time to load, im going on 3 hours with broadband. how much longer you think?
> 
> then again, im trying to get 3 movies at the same time....lol


your the reason our speeds are so low.


----------



## eman (May 2, 2004)

Jm. said:


> your the reason our speeds are so low.


yea, oreo, stick to DLing one at a time.


----------



## oreo321321 (Jul 12, 2004)

ok, this was my first try. ill take 2 off


----------



## oreo321321 (Jul 12, 2004)

wait, should I click on the ftp, http, or the pic?


----------



## oreo321321 (Jul 12, 2004)

well, which one to start the DL?


----------



## Zazox (Feb 9, 2004)

oreo321321 said:


> well, which one to start the DL?


...God... THE FTP!!!!

Sorry, shi*y mood...

Zazox


----------



## oreo321321 (Jul 12, 2004)

sorry, ive never even seem "ftp" anywhere


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## oreo321321 (Jul 12, 2004)

/\
/ \
|
|
|

what he said


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Can't get any of them, the dl starts and after 300mb dies.

What's going on?


----------



## oreo321321 (Jul 12, 2004)

how long should kranked 4 take? I going on about 4 hours, broadband


----------



## nitro1636 (May 26, 2004)

oreo321321 said:


> how long should kranked 4 take? I going on about 4 hours, broadband


it only takes me about 1 hour for each video. and thats on cable


----------



## eman (May 2, 2004)

oreo321321 said:


> how long should kranked 4 take? I going on about 4 hours, broadband


doesnt it say how much time is left, or how many megs are left?
What speed are you downloading at?


----------



## oreo321321 (Jul 12, 2004)

well wtf, cky takes like 4 hours, and then only shows a second of movie.

what the hell


----------



## oreo321321 (Jul 12, 2004)

its doesnt say jack sh*t, all it does in the corner is the little computer thing, and the arrow going into it, and then the time thing on the mouse, nothing else at all


----------



## oreo321321 (Jul 12, 2004)

kranked 4 still has not finished, its been going all night from yesterday, about 16 hours. and IM ON BROADBAND, WHAT THE HELL!

sorry I just want to see some movies, and now I have to go to school. this is gay.

EDIT: Ok, Im downloading sprug 5, screw kranked. It says 50 hours left. at 4.79 kbps, and the file is 717 MB. wow, this is going to take FOREVER.


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

*Thanks*



Zazox said:


> Almost all FR/DH/Trials videos online for download. Here is the list:
> 
> Kranked 5: In Concert
> Kranked 4: Search for the Holey Trail
> ...


Thank-you very much!


----------



## eman (May 2, 2004)

orea - are you on dialup???


----------



## oreo321321 (Jul 12, 2004)

I left it on while at school, and it didnt work. whats going on.


----------



## eman (May 2, 2004)

im only getting 30kb/s. Maybe more people are circulating the website so more people are downloading from it


----------



## Shibby (Jan 13, 2004)

You guys are thieves for stealing these movies...shame on all of you 

On an unrelated note, I've got a copy of Ride The Lightning that I downloaded, but the sound doesn't seem to match up with the video...it looks like the video slows down at times, but the sound doesn't, so it just gets further and further off as the movie progresses. Does this sound like a file problem or something wrong with my player/computer? Thought this might be a good place to ask about it, and if someone could suggest a fix, I'd be sure to share!


----------



## samanderson4 (May 31, 2004)

Watch out people, it's illegal.


----------



## jungleuk (Feb 26, 2004)

Shibby said:


> You guys are thieves for stealing these movies...shame on all of you
> 
> On an unrelated note, I've got a copy of Ride The Lightning that I downloaded, but the sound doesn't seem to match up with the video...it looks like the video slows down at times, but the sound doesn't, so it just gets further and further off as the movie progresses. Does this sound like a file problem or something wrong with my player/computer? Thought this might be a good place to ask about it, and if someone could suggest a fix, I'd be sure to share!


Its more likely that the person messed up the encoding of the DIVX. it might be possible to fix it but its more trouble than its worth probably...


----------



## downhillzeypher (Jan 13, 2004)

Oh jesus... 24 hours to go!

Thanks for putting all this up! 

God forbid any of us have to actually have to buy the actual movie


----------



## Shibby (Jan 13, 2004)

Blast! That's what I assumed...hoping I was wrong though


----------



## oreo321321 (Jul 12, 2004)

this is SOOOOO GAY....none of them work, they all time out, WHAT THE F**K

sorry, bad day at school


----------



## Kaptin (Jan 20, 2004)

ok, divx 101:
codec: enCOder/DECoder
"latest" codec isn't always going to be the "right" codec. You need to download
the right codec version for the version the movie was encoded with. There are
about 4 codecs you are going to run into divx3, divx4, divx5, and xvid. Make
this easy on yourself and get the codec pack from here:
http://nimo.titanesk.com/modules/freecontent/content/filemirror/dl.php?mid=31

An avi is just a container file (think of it like .zip), with a video stream and an audio stream. The
audio stream is almost always going to be in mp3 format, so this is why you
hear the audio and don't see the video if you don't have the correct codec.

Any of the files that end in mpg, are encoded in mpeg format, no need for a
special decoder, any decent player should open them.

Download Speeds:
oreo, just because you have broadband, doesn't mean you are always going to
get decent download speeds. if you are getting 3KBps on a 700meg file, it's
going to take around 200 hours to download the whole video, no **** it didn't
download more than a few seconds while you were at school. This is karma for
being greedy and trying to download multiple movies at one time. =\

Legality:
Yes, the server is in russia, but you aren't. Yes it's illegal, and there are
some pretty heavy handed fines involved. Chances are, nobody is going to notice,
but you are still taking that risk. No to mention putting this forum in an
interesting legal posistion.

mtbr resident computer geek,
kaptin


----------



## Canyon'er (May 27, 2004)

NICE!!! thanks man


----------



## rpet (Jan 27, 2004)

*bit torrent*

I can't tell if someone on this list is responsible for posting these, but Bit Torrent might be a better protocol for sharing / DLing.

-r


----------



## oreo321321 (Jul 12, 2004)

I hope you read all of my posts kaptin, as I said, I am downloading one at a time. I was doing 3 at a time for a couple of minutes, and then took two off. Please read before you post.

The constant cost of cd's and dvd are so high from material cost and development, its sickining. 20 - 30 dollars for a DVD? I sure as hell don't want to pay that, do you?


----------



## Zazox (Feb 9, 2004)

Kaptin said:


> ok, divx 101:
> codec: enCOder/DECoder
> "latest" codec isn't always going to be the "right" codec. You need to download
> the right codec version for the version the movie was encoded with. There are
> ...


Codecs - thanks for explaining and giving another link, although I did that above. However a good explanation hopefully helps those that have problems.

DL Speeds - Guys, a friend of mine has downloaded all movies at the same time with at least 100kb/s... so..., dunno.

Legality - I am not in the states. And putting MTBR into a "position"... ehm, no. I provided the link, the forum will never be held responsible as a means of me spreading this link. And link only, not the material. Believe me, if i had any doubts, I would never risk posting this here. Although "position" would be the word... and I would say Doggy Style 


Zazox


----------



## Kaptin (Jan 20, 2004)

oreo321321 said:


> I hope you read all of my posts kaptin, as I said, I am downloading one at a time. I was doing 3 at a time for a couple of minutes, and then took two off. Please read before you post.
> 
> The constant cost of cd's and dvd are so high from material cost and development, its sickining. 20 - 30 dollars for a DVD? I sure as hell don't want to pay that, do you?


I read all of your posts, said this was karma for being greedy. In reality, it's just slow because there are a bunch of people downloading movies. Yeah, I should know by now sarcasm doesn't come off well over the internet. 20-30 dollars is a tad obscene, 
but that argument is tired and worn out. Hey, a nice Porsche costs $180k (gt carrera 2), "I sure as hell don't want to pay that, do you?", so lets all go out and steal one. That said, I did download a few of the movies, and even offered to upload a newer one. Why? This is a great way to watch a movie, see if you like it, and buy the good ones. Test drove that Porsche. 

"Please read before you post" 



Zazox said:


> Codecs - thanks for explaining and giving another link, although I did that above. However a good explanation hopefully helps those that have problems.
> 
> DL Speeds - Guys, a friend of mine has downloaded all movies at the same time with at least 100kb/s... so..., dunno.
> 
> ...


Didn't mean you personally, I meant the people downloading the movies. Also meant forums can generally be held responsible for their content. Seeing as the big bad movie companies (yeah, right) can't go after you, they'll go after MTBR. In the States, we don't always sue who's at fault, we sue who we can get money out of. More than likely, I'm just overreacting, just ignore me.


----------



## oreo321321 (Jul 12, 2004)

Kaptin said:


> I read all of your posts, said this was karma for being greedy. In reality, it's just slow because there are a bunch of people downloading movies. Yeah, I should know by now sarcasm doesn't come off well over the internet. 20-30 dollars is a tad obscene,
> but that argument is tired and worn out. Hey, a nice Porsche costs $180k (gt carrera 2), "I sure as hell don't want to pay that, do you?", so lets all go out and steal one. That said, I did download a few of the movies, and even offered to upload a newer one. Why? This is a great way to watch a movie, see if you like it, and buy the good ones. Test drove that Porsche.
> 
> "Please read before you post"
> ...


----------



## Shibby (Jan 13, 2004)

Yes, it is the material "cost and development" that is driving CD and DVD prices up, Oreo. Clap, clap.


----------



## nitro1636 (May 26, 2004)

part of the reason CD and DVD prices are so high is because everyone is hopping on the bandwagon and downloading every song and movie they have ever heard and seen or want to see. so you are basicly causeing the prices to rise by downloading these movies. im not saying its gonna go up $5 beacuse you downloaded 1 movie but at the end of the day when they dont get enough money because everyone is downloading stuff they might up the prices and after a few years of this, you get the CD and DVD prices we have today $25 for a DVD and almost $20 for a CD...

oh and when you get caught downloading movies and the big companys sue you for thousands or what ever # they draw out of the hat that mourning i think you will wish you had just bought the movies for $25


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

This is false logic. Movies and music were too expensive before we could steal them so easily off the net. And lets's not forget that tape recorders and VCRs have been around for decades.



nitro1636 said:


> part of the reason CD and DVD prices are so high is because everyone is hopping on the bandwagon and downloading every song and movie they have ever heard and seen or want to see. so you are basicly causeing the prices to rise by downloading these movies. im not saying its gonna go up $5 beacuse you downloaded 1 movie but at the end of the day when they dont get enough money because everyone is downloading stuff they might up the prices and after a few years of this, you get the CD and DVD prices we have today $25 for a DVD and almost $20 for a CD...
> 
> oh and when you get caught downloading movies and the big companys sue you for thousands or what ever # they draw out of the hat that mourning i think you will wish you had just bought the movies for $25


----------



## nitro1636 (May 26, 2004)

singletrack said:


> This is false logic. Movies and music were too expensive before we could steal them so easily off the net. And lets's not forget that tape recorders and VCRs have been around for decades.


DVD's were expensive first because they had just come out. im a little to young to remember but im guessing VHS tapes were expensive when they first came out and im sure it was the same way with beta and i wouldnt dout that the first video cameras and film cameras were expensive. look at digital cameras when they were first released they had really bad image quality and were very expensive but now you can buy a 3 megapixal camera for cheap and soon they will release a 5 megapixal camera for cheap too

now i think that soon DVD's will be cheap but maybe by that time they will have a new way to play movies. like the memory cards you put in cameras maybe they will put movies on those and then DVD's will become as outdated as beta or VHS

now i could have gotten a little caried away with the whole downloading thing but i do think that people downloading movies and music does have to a little to deal with the over prices of CD's and DVD's


----------



## Max_winner1 (Feb 11, 2004)

Is the FTP down or somthing? Feed me the FTP info . I.P l/P . Port # ect.. I hate using windows for this Ftp ****.


----------



## Manic (Feb 18, 2004)

its not workin for me


----------



## oreo321321 (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm not even downloading them anymore cause none of them are working for me, no company can even try to sue me for that.

and for all of the money that they are sueing people for, I think they can afford to lower the costs of the CD's and DVD's.

It's all about greed, everyone is greedy, but that's the way it is, get use to it.


----------



## ezweave (Jul 9, 2004)

*High Horse -- Screwing Others Over*

Alright, I am not here to narc or piss you guys off, but this is the bike industry we are talking about. We aren't talking about huge music corporations that overprice CDs everyday and continue to rip us off. I for one, own most of these movies (well the NWD series and the Down series and a few Kranked).

Take North Shore Extreme for example. Digger (Todd Fiander) made those movies so he could build trails for riders like us, otherwise he couldn't make a living. The least we can do is buy the [email protected] films.

Undercutting these guys is retarded, this is such a small industry and most of these guys barely grind out a living as it is.


----------



## NRTH SHORE (Jan 24, 2004)

*web page*

link isn't working for me. its saying gate way time out....


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

ezweave said:


> Alright, I am not here to narc or piss you guys off, but this is the bike industry we are talking about. We aren't talking about huge music corporations that overprice CDs everyday and continue to rip us off.


 I hear you, but the vast majority of those vidoes have a FOX RACING logo on them somehwere. Fox has gotten more of my money than they deserve already.

Let's also not forget that these are compressed videos, not DVD or even VHS quality. While that may not hold up in court, it makes me feel better about it.


----------



## nitro1636 (May 26, 2004)

yeah fox does over price alot of stuff. theres the reatail price and then comes the borderline price that i will pay for something and then there is fox's price (which is the borderline price plus $15)

but some of those videos are still made by the average joe who needs to pay bills just like you do. so atleast buy those videos


----------



## ezweave (Jul 9, 2004)

It is up to you and no these are not going to be high quality, but I think it is important to set a good example for all of the kids (under 18) that puruse the forum.

Fox a big evil corporation? Kind of. They have done more to promote freeriding than many other companies... and one reason everyone gets tired of them is because every one has a small collection of Fox gear. They just happen to be the most well distributed bike clothing/equipment company out there. It's hard to find a bike shop in my town that doesn't carry armloads of Fox crap.


----------



## nitro1636 (May 26, 2004)

ezweave said:


> It is up to you and no these are not going to be high quality, but I think it is important to set a good example for all of the kids (under 18) that puruse the forum.
> 
> Fox a big evil corporation? Kind of. They have done more to promote freeriding than many other companies... and one reason everyone gets tired of them is because every one has a small collection of Fox gear. They just happen to be the most well distributed bike clothing/equipment company out there. It's hard to find a bike shop in my town that doesn't carry armloads of Fox crap.


yes fox has done ALOT for the sport but now that alot more people are getting into mountain biking they nead to realize that with more people meens different people with different money problems. not everyone can afford a $1500 fork or a over priced set of pads. manitou has realized this and so has 661.

the new stance line from manitou is the salution to that problem for many people. would we like to go out and buy the new 40 hell yes but can we, no we cant because we dont have the money. fox neads to realize this and so do alot of other big companys. 661 is really steping it up and making good quallity suits for cheap so that we dont have to take out a loan just to save our butt if we fall off our bikes. $99 for a presure suit or $20 for their 4x4 shin guards!! how can you get any better then that?

manitou came out of no where and brought us their inexpensive forks and i think they surprised the other fork companys cuz if they had known about it then im sure marzocchi or fox or RS would have come out with a cheap line too. so it will be a while but sooner or later other big evil corparations will start making stuff for us guys with thin wallets.

now i dont know if anything i just said has a single thing to do with what we were talking about but owell


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2004)

Somebody has to be the wet blanket. Copyright infringement still applies to our friends in Eurasia.


----------



## ezweave (Jul 9, 2004)

*I swear I am not trying to thread jack...*

I am not sure where "evil" Fox fits into this... I am not sure that their stuff is overpriced. Some of the 661 stuff I have had has broken down fairly quickly whereas I have only gotten new Fox gloves when a few pads fell off or they wore thin (this was before I was Freeriding, but I had a pair of Sidewinders for 3 years that I didn't wear out until the end).

I digress, but ultimatly you do get what you pay for. Despite the fact that yes alot of pros use 661 I still think that alot of their products (they used to be Axo) are entry level. Take the pressure suits. My roommate has one and it is not near as nice as my Rockgardn. The Rockgardn did cost over twice as much (only because he got a wicked deal on the pressure suit) but it offers alot more protection.

The same thing goes for the new Stance line... except I do hold higher hopes for it as an affordable freeride line.

Let's do this over here -> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=370685#post370685


----------



## jungleuk (Feb 26, 2004)

Any one downloaded the Cowan dritjump training video? I have downloaded it but cant find a codec to get it to run, I have got the latest nimo pack installed. Anyone got this one to work? if so what codecs do you have installed?


----------



## jungleuk (Feb 26, 2004)

never mind. I have found a codec that works


----------



## eman (May 2, 2004)

jungleuk said:


> Any one downloaded the Cowan dritjump training video? I have downloaded it but cant find a codec to get it to run, I have got the latest nimo pack installed. Anyone got this one to work? if so what codecs do you have installed?


where did you get that video from?
I dont see it on the site


----------



## jungleuk (Feb 26, 2004)

eman said:


> where did you get that video from?
> I dont see it on the site


I got it from that same server. There are more videos than are linked to on that site. Just go to the address they are linked to with an FTP program....


----------



## flyingwalrus (Apr 14, 2004)

oh yeah!!! 9.9KB/sec WTF? I have DSL, that should give me way better than 9.9!!  

Oh well, I'll just leave and come back in four hours and it might be at like 7%. Thanks for these by the way. For all those who haven't yet seen Kranked 5, it's really worth downloading/buying (heaven forbid) super T's part is so cool.


----------



## eman (May 2, 2004)

can you give me the name of an ftp program that i can download please?
thanks


----------



## thesacrifice (Mar 12, 2004)

umm if you arent gonna use the ftp make sure you save target as.... I have a feeling by the complaints that I've read that some people are trying to stream it.

Anyhow support what you love


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I'm still only getting audio and no video with windows media player (none of my other players work at all) I have installed the nimo bundle pack but to no avail. Anyone have any other ideas? This is with kranked 5 by the way.

Thanks.


----------

